# International Go Topless Day



## Gregzs (Aug 24, 2012)

International Go Topless Day
Sunday at noon Bryant Park NYC
Thrillist.com

Ladies remember: topless guys will show up to see topless gals.


----------



## irish_2003 (Aug 24, 2012)

these events attract hairy armpit butch lesbians...worthless


----------



## Z499 (Aug 24, 2012)

irish_2003 said:


> these events attract hairy armpit butch lesbians...worthless



kinda like a Phish concert


----------



## dogsoldier (Aug 24, 2012)

Or a Code Pink convention.


----------



## ctr10 (Aug 25, 2012)

And ladies don't forget to flash every muslim you see


----------



## Bowden (Aug 25, 2012)

irish_2003 said:


> these events attract hairy armpit butch lesbians...worthless



*The Right to Bare Boobs: National Go Topless Day Returns to Venice Beach This Month*






_ Photo from a previous Go Topless march (Zach Behrens/LAist)
_
Ladies, time to tame those tan lines in preparation to bare your boobies in the name of, well, the right to do so. GoTopless.org   is once again sponsoring their annual march and rally for the equal   right for women to go topless. The eye-catching event takes place at   Venice Beach on Sunday August 26. 
  The march starts at Navy Street and Ocean Front Walk at 2 p.m. and   will proceed down Ocean Front Walk to Windward Circle. Marchers will   start assembling at 12:30 p.m. at Navy St. and Ocean Front Walk. Be   there and be bare!


----------



## Bowden (Aug 25, 2012)

GoTopless

*Exposing the
"COVER-UP"
for what it is!*






*Exposing the
"COVER-UP"
for what it is!*


International Go-Topless Day!
Sunday, August 26th, 2012​





*Let Obama know that you support topless rights for all*

Please sign our whitehouse.gov petition before Sept. 14​ 





*

What is GoTopless.org?*

We  are a U.S.-based organization founded in 2007 by spiritual leader  Rael  and we claim that women have the same constitutional right that  men have  to go bare-chested in public. 

"As long as men are allowed to be  topless in public, women should have  the same constitutional right.  Or  else, men should have to wear  something to hide their chests" Rael,  founder of GoTopless.org and  spiritual leader of the Raelian Movement  (rael.org)

FREE YOUR BREASTS! FREE YOUR MIND!


----------



## Bowden (Aug 25, 2012)




----------

